# Showmeyote hits the big 1,000 !!



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know you don't usually like to draw attention in ways like this so I'll help ya LOL. Congrats and thanks for everything you bring to the site. Your extensive knowledge and tips have helped many of us out at one time or another. And your kill ratio is way up there !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree! Thanks for everything, Corey. I always enjoy your posts and all those photos you share!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah I try to stay under the radar at times Tom! Lol. I hope some of my post has helped someone out at one time or another! Guess this just means im on here to much and should be out calling something in. I kinda like all of you too thought! Plus someone needs to give Don a hard time about savage products! I hope you know Don, I don't do it out of meanness!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I'm a Savage whore too. and Nikon.... LOL We're all on here too much !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. SMY on your milestone, always have enjoyed your feedback on the site and your always willing to help out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Corey ! I too appreciate you thorough knowledge of all things predator.

And on the Savage /remington thing....I know you do it out of loyalty to a brand you like...And that's ok. I may in the future refer to them in an unfriendly light again and I will expect you to come right back at me. It's akin to calling Matt British...which he is LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wat to go SMY


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Corey, I always like reading what you have to say buddy.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats SMY looking forward to many more.


----------

